# Phacoemulsification, anterior vitrectomy



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello all,

pre/post op dx: complicated mature cataract, left eye

Procedure: Phacoemulsification, anterior vitrectomy, lt eye

Complications: Ruptured posterior capsule, Left eye

Here is some of the op note:

Trypan blue injected into the anterior chamber to dye the anterior capsule. Viscoelastic was then instilled into the anterior chamber to reform it.
Capsulorrhexis done, phacoemulsification handpiece and spatula were used to remove the lens nucleus. The remaining cortical lens material aspirated with the irrigation/aspiration tip.

Once the cortex was aspirated, it was noted there was a small, circular posterior capsule rupture w/ some anterior vitreus in the anterior chamber.

A thorough anterior vitrectomy was then completed. A 10-0 suture was palced at the incision site and no vitreus was found to be at the wound athe completion of the case. _No Implant inserted today due to the fact that there were not good support structures to hold a lens._

I was looking at 66850 (dx 366.30, 998.2) but don't show 67005 bundling? Since this is complication during surgery should not bill the vitrectomy?


Any feedback would be great


----------

